# Una miradita rápida a La Paz & Quito



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El centro de La Paz es muy bonito*


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

si es coloniual a mik tb me guzto!!!!!!!


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Quito:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

LAs ultimas de Quito estan increibles


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Esta de aquí te va a dejar con la boca abierta:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Increible!, siempre me pregunte como hacen para captar los rayos en las fotografias, ¿Es cuestion de azar :nuts: o como :dunno:?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ photoshop jejejeje

tanto la paz y quito son muy similares y es comun q muchas personas cuando ven fotos de la paz se sorprenden la primera vez q vi fotos de la paz tamb me sorprendi. Aunque la gran diferencia esta en el nivel de pobreza entre los paises 

chvrs las fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Estas ciudades me sorprenden, son muy bonitas. Creo que Quito me gusta un poco mas que La Paz, me parece que sus construcciones son mas ordenadas y la parte colonial se ve estupenda. Aunque por la geografia la capital de Bolivia es soprendente, ademas es una de las ciudades mas altas del mundo.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

la paz bonita???? bueno todas las ciudades tiene sus zonas, pero a mi parecer la paz no es muy bonita que digamos... cuando fui para alla me parecio que todo estaba muy saturado... los edificios parecia que ya no entraban y querian hacer edificios donde ya no entraban, ocacionando congestion incontrolable!!! de bolivia prefiero santa cruz!!! esa si es un modelo de ciudad, bien bonita, moderna y ordenada.

PERO la zona de la florida de la paz es muy bonita las calles son recontra ordenadas por la zona, tambien se puede rescatar el comercio que es muy abundante en La Paz en la cuaol me gane ya que el sol peruano alla vale por 2 XD 

de Quito no conozco mucho pero por las fotos, La Paz me parece mas moderna.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy linda la ultima foto, excelente el fotografo o el truco


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

No se, La Paz me parece muy moderna, no la conozco, pero por fotos veo 2 cositas que no me gustan, sin ánimo de ofender: 

1. El entorno paisajistico de La Paz es muy desértico, Quito es más verde, y

2. Hay muchos cables en las calles de La Paz que le dan un aspecto tallarinesco.

Cielo de Quito visto desde los bosques cercanos:










El teleférico:










Noche quiteña



















Centro Histórico


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ El Panecillo, bello. Me hubiera gustado subir pero me aconsejaron que no lo haga.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

la vista desde ese teleferico, espectacular


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

pacus said:


> 2. Hay muchos cables en las calles de La Paz que le dan un aspecto *tallarinesco*.


jajaja primera ez que escucho ese termino. 

bueno, eso no desdice nada de la ciudad, lo que si me molesta de La paz es que no tienemucho espacio especialemnete en el centro esta lleno de edificios y sus calles son angostisimas y ya se imaginaran la congestion que se desata en la zona


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Manolitopc said:


> Temo tanto, (sin ofender por supuesto), que AREQUIPA, pronto se convierta en la PAZ peruana, es una premonicion que tarde o temprano se cumplira.
> 
> A la fecha, ya hay algunos lugares que se le parecen. habra que hacer votos por que no sea asi. hno:


Prefiero que nuestras ciudades andinas tomen como ejemplo Quito como futuro desarrollo


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Pacus. Hace algunos años estuve en Quito, y me quedé en el Hotel Quito (si mal no recuerdo) y la vista de la ciudad era espectacular (como tus fotos). Sin embargo en aquella época viajaba sin cámara... si tienes alguna desde esa perspectiva te lo agradeceria. Saludos


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

mmmm no esta lejos de la realidad!!! Arequipa no penso nunca en que se iva a desarrollar tanto!!! en cuestion de congestion automovilistica Arequipa ya esta en el camino a ser como la Paz ya que hazta en Piura he visto avenidas mas grandes que las arequipeñas y en el centro las calles estan colapsando de carros, ir a la actual zona moderna de AQP(Cayma) es un martirio por la gran congestión de la Avenida Ejercito.

esperemos que el plan vial no se estanque como sucedio en la Paz. que ya no pudieron remediarlo


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Hace algunos años estuve en Quito, y me quedé en el Hotel Quito (si mal no recuerdo) y la vista de la ciudad era espectacular (como tus fotos). Sin embargo en aquella época viajaba sin cámara... si tienes alguna desde esa perspectiva te lo agradeceria.


Esta la tomé en mis vacaciones antes del fin del milenio pasado:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No voy a ponerme a comparar ni decir cuál de las dos es mejor o más bonita; después de todo, este thread no es un "versus". De La Paz me gustan esos sectores como el de Calacoto, y el "skyline" del centro, tan lleno de edificios, algunos "pasados de moda" y otros con diseños novedosos; aunque como no he estado allí, no he experimentado el embotellamiento que sus calles estrechas generan. Por otro lado, su paisaje desértico no me desagrada, al contrario. Y el soroche? Qué es eso?

Quito se nota bastante desarrollada; aunque sus edificios modernos no terminan de convencerme del todo. Un centro histórico magnífico y su entorno, muy lleno de verdor, también me gusta.
La foto del rayo me asustó.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

pacus said:


> Esta la tomé en mis vacaciones antes del fin del milenio pasado:


se agradece :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ensarman said:


> en La Paz en la cuaol me gane ya que el sol peruano alla vale por 2 XD


Pero las cosas cuestan el doble en bolivianos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Quito y la Paz (sobre todo Quito), tienen unos centros historicos preciosos.
Las iglesias de la escuela quiteña, casi toditas estan totalmente decoradas por dentro y muestran toda la efervecencia del movimiento barroco.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

El norte de quito se ve bonito, pero creo que le falta una especie de centro financiero o empresarial con edificios de arquitectura moderna y que resalte sobre los demás edificios.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Muy buenas fotos, los dos se ven bien.*


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

A380_luis said:


> El norte de quito se ve bonito, pero creo que le falta una especie de centro financiero o empresarial con edificios de arquitectura moderna y que resalte sobre los demás edificios.


El Norte de Quito no tiene nada de colonial, es full distritos financieros y departamentos modernos, enormes parques y barrios residenciales, algo asi como un San Isidro o Miraflores de Lima...


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

pacus said:


> El Norte de Quito no tiene nada de colonial, es full distritos financieros y departamentos modernos, enormes parques y barrios residenciales, algo asi como un San Isidro o Miraflores de Lima...


jajaja si sé que no tiene arquitectura colonial, a lo que me refiero es que se vería aún mejor, es mi opinión personal, si tuviera una especie de lo que es Puerto Madero para Buenos Aires; Polanco, si no me equivoco, para México, una concentración de edificios de arquitectura moderna en un determinado espacio dentro de la ciudad. Sé que hay edificios de arquitectura moderna como el del Sheraton o Marriot, no me acuerdo muy bien. No insinué que no hubiera ese tipo de arquitectura en Quito, lo sé, porque tuve un amigo ecuatoriano en el colegio :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

A Quito le falta un edificio moderno emblematico.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Quito se ve súper densa, espero conocerla ya conocí Guayaquil y me encantó.


----------

